# Buying electrical components such as pushback wire and caps and stuff



## MelodyQuaker (Mar 5, 2016)

Is there like a walk in store front type store in ontario that I can buy this stuff from. And I mean the real cloth pushback not the stuff that has the plastic on the inside still. I'm sorry if this has already been discussed


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

How close to Bailieboro does it have to be? That will likely be the first frustration for you.

Are you looking for very specific caps (like PIO) and atypical pots (e.g., values and manufacturers)? That will make things more complicated.

NextGen guitars is in Ottawa and Jon (the owner) is a GC forum member. I'm sure he would talk to you about the particulars.
http://nextgenguitars.ca/categories...ument-parts/electronics/wiring-shielding.html

Welcome to the forum!!

Hope you post often and enjoy all that the great folks here have to offer.


----------



## MelodyQuaker (Mar 5, 2016)

greco said:


> How close to Bailieboro does it have to be? That will likely be the first frustration for you.
> 
> Are you looking for very specific caps (like PIO) and atypical pots (e.g., values and manufacturers)? That will make things more complicated.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info and ya I figured I'd have to drive. My brother lives in ottawa though so I could just send him


----------



## MelodyQuaker (Mar 5, 2016)

I was just reading that next guitars website says you can't actually walk in and you still gotta place orders


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

MelodyQuaker said:


> I was just reading that next guitars website says you can't actually walk in and you still gotta place orders


My apologies....I thought they were open for picking up orders and also by appointment in the past.


----------



## MelodyQuaker (Mar 5, 2016)

greco said:


> My apologies....I thought they were open for picking up orders and also by appointment in the past.


No worries.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

You can pickup orders from NextGen at Granata Music on Merivale in Nepean, but you have to order online.


----------



## MelodyQuaker (Mar 5, 2016)

GWN! said:


> You can pickup orders from NextGen at Granata Music on Merivale in Nepean, but you have to order online.


I saw that. Thanks again fellas. Does anybody know if L&m can get the stuff. Or if there is anywhere around toronto like what I'm looking for. Ottawa is 3 hours away. Not out of the question but toronto would be certainly more convienient


----------



## mccormickanalog (Aug 11, 2015)

Don't waste your time at l&m, they don't care about components. Heck, I'm sure they would rather replace the entire circuit board on everything that came in for repair. 
There are way better places in Toronto, I'm more familiar with surplus stores however. 
I've been dreaming of a place I can physically enter to obtain these components you speak of... One day hopefully!


----------



## MelodyQuaker (Mar 5, 2016)

mccormickanalog said:


> Don't waste your time at l&m, they don't care about components. Heck, I'm sure they would rather replace the entire circuit board on everything that came in for repair.
> There are way better places in Toronto, I'm more familiar with surplus stores however.
> I've been dreaming of a place I can physically enter to obtain these components you speak of... One day hopefully!


I've been dreaming of it too. Has the Internet killed this type of store. I remember back in the day my dad going to radio shack and buying all the stuff to build his own loudspeakers. Now they carry nothing like that.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

If you are looking specifically for guitar related electronics components, I would go to a guitar shop that does custom builds, repairs, mods, etc. 

I have never been there, but this business comes to mind.... http://www.lildemonguitars.com/
Contact them first to be sure they stock what you are looking for and will sell the parts.

http://www.mojomusic.ca/ This store in Oakville has a reasonable supply of parts. I have bought from them in the store.

Brick and mortar stores selling electronics components still exist..there are just fewer of them and they might not have the specific, speciality guitar related parts (brand names, specs, etc) you are looking for.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Online is best.


----------



## MelodyQuaker (Mar 5, 2016)

BSTheTech said:


> Online is best.


I realize that's probly the inevitable truth but I hate online.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

MelodyQuaker said:


> I realize that's probly the inevitable truth but I hate online.


What part of Ontario are you in? There might be some guitar repair shops and/or luthiers near you that keep stock of whatever you're looking for. They're just a little harder to find.


----------



## MelodyQuaker (Mar 5, 2016)

jbealsmusic said:


> What part of Ontario arre you in? There might be some guitar repair shops and/or luthiers near you that keep stock of whatever you're looking for. They're just a little harder to find.




Im in peterborough


----------



## MelodyQuaker (Mar 5, 2016)

What I'm doing is as follows..... I've already re wired my melody maker 50s style. With all the proper shit I made a post about it elsewhere. But I got real cloth exterior shielded pushback wire and these really sweet vintage caps that are from like the 50s he said. And he is Wayne at hank to hendrix in peterborough he's super knowledable and generally good shit. And if you like talking guitars in general you can easily end up in a 45 minute conversation with him about anything really. He's a good teacher. But yeah Wayne hooked me up there but I feel like a dick nickel and diming his personal stash. So I wanna buy like ten feet of the stuff just to have. But u want the real stuff like what he had. And I have those green.022uf russian caps in the mail.


----------



## FarmerTedsCBGs (Nov 24, 2014)

MelodyQuaker said:


> Is there like a walk in store front type store in ontario that I can buy this stuff from. And I mean the real cloth pushback not the stuff that has the plastic on the inside still. I'm sorry if this has already been discussed


JustRadios in Scarborough has great deals on capacitors and resistors. I get my parts from them online.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

MelodyQuaker said:


> But yeah Wayne hooked me up there but I feel like a dick nickel and diming his personal stash. So I wanna buy like ten feet of the stuff just to have. But u want the real stuff like what he had. And I have those green.022uf russian caps in the mail.


I don't understand why you are so concerned about buying direct from Wayne??!!
He almost certainly gets these supplies at very decent costs and can make a bit of margin through your purchases. I do this all the time with techs and at music stores that carry this stuff.

In addition, you also save the shipping costs, drive what 15 kms (?) and get to talk to someone passionate about guitars!!


----------



## MelodyQuaker (Mar 5, 2016)

greco said:


> I don't understand why you are so concerned about buying direct from Wayne??!!
> He almost certainly gets these supplies at very decent costs and can make a bit of margin through your purchases. I do this all the time with techs and at music stores that carry this stuff.
> 
> In addition, you also save the shipping costs, drive what 15 kms (?) and get to talk to someone passionate about guitars!!


Do you know wayne


----------

